# other food but fruitflies?



## shubi (Nov 13, 2006)

any one have any ideas for substitute food for my smallones?

I at the moment is out of flies and do not have acces to micro crickets.

Can i chop up som worms and let them eat that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2006)

First, please introduce yourself in the introductions forum. If you're talking about very small nymphs hand feeding them something like worms is not really feasible. Fruitflies, pin head crickets, or some other tiny insect is your best bet.


----------



## Snipes (Jan 8, 2007)

each other?.... :shock:


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2007)

The only other real alternative I can think of, is ants, or aphids, however at this time of you I strongly doubt you will have access to them...

Just keep them very well sprayed...this is the best you can do until you get some more food in.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2007)

I know it might sound crazy but apple works perfectly fine. I have had to use it when a ooth hatched really early and had no fruit flies.

Just put a slice of apple where your nymphs perfer to hand out. It will apper that they are drinking from the apple but they are actually eating it.

AB


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 8, 2007)

I have done the same thing as ABbuggin except with ground beef. And yeah, hand feeding worms to a bunch of hungry nymphs really isn't practical, as I learned firsthand. :evil:


----------



## Frankie Fan (Mar 2, 2007)

i have only one small one and i had bought waxworms for it before the mantis arrived so when i had actually got the mantid i realized that the worms would be too big so i cut the end off of the worm and fed it, it accepted it no problem. i will buy some fruit flies asap though.


----------

